# Warm Morning model 520 (pics)



## trouba (Nov 10, 2009)

Scored a Warm Morning model 520 wood/coal stove last night as a backup for the 120 we use in our machine shed. 

A diamond in the rough.











Here is what she looks like after a date with a wire brush and a palm sander, a gleaming beauty. 











I still need to make a new ash pan for her as the old one has sat for some 15 to 20 years with ashes and all kinds of stuff, not much left of it. The older lady that owned it used it as a garbage disposal from the looks of what I found in it.


----------



## kyle1! (Nov 11, 2009)

A friend of mine was given that same stove. The barrel part of his stove was rusted through and the ash pan crumbled as he pulled it out. With him being unemployed he quickly tore it apart an replaced the barrel with a 55 gal drum welded up and new ash pan. Heats very well.

Brian


----------



## trouba (Nov 11, 2009)

kyle1! said:


> A friend of mine was given that same stove. The barrel part of his stove was rusted through and the ash pan crumbled as he pulled it out. With him being unemployed he quickly tore it apart an replaced the barrel with a 55 gal drum welded up and new ash pan. Heats very well.
> 
> Brian



Our 120 (its kinda community owned) was also rusted out. My Dad took it apart and had a sheet metal shop roll a new one if you didn't know you'd swear it was original.


----------



## flotek (Nov 11, 2009)

sure looks like a cast iron garbage can to me lol


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 11, 2009)

You did a really nice job cleaning it up! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## coog (Nov 11, 2009)

I had a stove like that but it had an enamel finish.Great stove.I love the top loading and you get great burn times with 3 feet of coals.Great score.


----------



## coog (Nov 11, 2009)

This guy is pretty proud of his "artifact".Looks a lot like your "before" picture.

http://wichita.craigslist.org/atq/1427580571.html


----------



## trouba (Nov 11, 2009)

coog said:


> This guy is pretty proud of his "artifact".Looks a lot like your "before" picture.
> 
> http://wichita.craigslist.org/atq/1427580571.html



That is a model 120 and if its in good condition and by that I mean the cast iron (the body is just sheet metal and can easily be replaced, the bricks need to be good also) it is worth that much. You just cant believe the heat these put out, and once they are going it dosent care what type of wood you put in it and by that I mean the wood could be greener than green and burn great with NO smoke and no creosote. Thats how ours got the name the HOG FEEDER thats the sound the lid makes when your feeding it.


----------



## coog (Nov 11, 2009)

_That is a model 120 and if its in good condition and by that I mean the cast iron (the body is just sheet metal and can easily be replaced, the bricks need to be good also) it is worth that much._

I question this, as the vast majority of us cannot keep our homeowners insurance if we were to use it in our homes, let alone a machine shed.
Is the model 120 bigger or smaller than yours?


----------



## danrclem (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for those pics. That stove takes me back to my childhood in the 60's. I know we had a Warm Morning that looked like that one but I'm not sure if it was the same model. It wouldn't burn all night long but it may have been the wood and coal that was fed to it.


----------



## sly13 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice job on the stove. Looks good seeing a few refurbed stove kind of makes me want to try it. Is there such a thing as S.A.D as well as C.A.D?:monkey:


----------



## trouba (Nov 11, 2009)

coog said:


> _That is a model 120 and if its in good condition and by that I mean the cast iron (the body is just sheet metal and can easily be replaced, the bricks need to be good also) it is worth that much._
> 
> I question this, as the vast majority of us cannot keep our homeowners insurance if we were to use it in our homes, let alone a machine shed.
> Is the model 120 bigger or smaller than yours?



I have both and aside from some small cosmetic differences they are the same, and if you cant get insurance you need a new company and or agent. Try farmers they don't have any problems.

Oh and by the way I gave $200.00 for my 520 on Monday. The 120 has been in the family since the mid 60s.


----------



## trouba (Nov 11, 2009)

sly13 said:


> Nice job on the stove. Looks good seeing a few refurbed stove kind of makes me want to try it. Is there such a thing as S.A.D as well as C.A.D?:monkey:



If there is I think I have it!!


----------



## trapshooter9 (Nov 12, 2009)

How does this one look for a project? I can get it for next to nothing. Inside the top door is says no. 201.















[/IMG][/IMG]



]


----------



## iCreek (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your pics, brings back some childhood memories for me also. In the 70s one of our neighbors has that exact stove in their living room, the outer rooms (bedrooms) would get so cold ice would get on the windows. The kitchen had a stove also, but I remember when we would spend the night there, my buddy's dad getting up many times in the night and dropping wood in that wood burner. They sure did not have much money or the luxeries we had at home, but he was a great friend and that never kept us apart.

Also the bathroom was added in to the side porch, had used an outhouse prior to that... Man that bathroom was so cold with no heat...


----------



## trouba (Nov 13, 2009)

trapshooter9 as long as the cast iron and the bricks are good the sheet metal can be replaced.


----------



## kyle1! (Nov 18, 2009)

Trouba, What size of stick goes in the 520? My friend is installing his in a small one room school house. This will be the man cave and I'm hoping it will heat the space enough to build a couple of cedar strip canoes for my kids over the winter. I have been busting up 36" hackberry rounds with sledge/wedge but I'm afraid I have left the splits too big for the 520. The splits were going into a larger stove so I might have to split them smaller. I'll have to have my friend over to help with the :deadhorse: task.

Thanks Brian


----------



## trouba (Nov 18, 2009)

kyle1! the door is roughly 8 by 8 (its a little bigger) if you want to lay your wood flat you will need wood that is no longer than 15 inches or you could stand them straight up and down and put in 20 inchers. This all assumes all your bricks are intact.


----------



## trouba (Nov 18, 2009)

kyle1! sorry I forgot we heat this shed with a 120 which is the same as a 520 just not as fancy looking. Even when its real cold out its comfortable in the shed keeping in mind that its a 24 by 30 all tin with no insulation and the further you get from it the cooler it gets, be prepared it will pump out a lot of heat but likes to eat a lot of wood as a reward.


----------



## kyle1! (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks for the info. Some of my wood will be too long but 80%-90% should fit in the stove up and down. The school house is probably 20 x 30 in size and not isulated very well. We won't be running the stove that much just when we are out working. I have a couple of cords still to split and probably another cord in the shed. Should be enough to build canoes in. Thanks

Brian


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 18, 2009)

iCreek said:


> Thanks for sharing your pics, brings back some childhood memories for me also. In the 70s one of our neighbors has that exact stove in their living room, the outer rooms (bedrooms) would get so cold ice would get on the windows. The kitchen had a stove also, but I remember when we would spend the night there, my buddy's dad getting up many times in the night and dropping wood in that wood burner. They sure did not have much money or the luxeries we had at home, but he was a great friend and that never kept us apart.
> 
> Also the bathroom was added in to the side porch, had used an outhouse prior to that... Man that bathroom was so cold with no heat...



Sounds like that could've been our house... to a tee. Our Warm Morning didn't put out much heat with wood but it would run you out of the house when you dumped a bag of coal in it.


----------



## flotek (Nov 18, 2009)

danrclem said:


> Wow! Thanks for those pics. That stove takes me back to my childhood in the 60's. I know we had a Warm Morning that looked like that one but I'm not sure if it was the same model. It wouldn't burn all night long but it may have been the wood and coal that was fed to it.



kind of a funny name considering how can there be a "warm morning" if it didnt burn overnight lol


----------



## coog (Nov 20, 2009)

*coming out of the woodwork*

http://wichita.craigslist.org/atq/1474660542.html


----------

